# So we have to play the role of NP again...



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* So our want-to-be FTP is going to have to pay...

*Pinky:* Egad, but we are just back in the lab!!!

*Brain:* Yes, but this needs to be dealt with before our other tasks... HardCZ has called us out as noobs, and thinks we need to play by the NST rules... So lets play along...

*Pinky:* Narf! I know that look, and I like it...

*Brain:* Yes Pinky... It's BOOM! time...

*Pinky:* But under NST rules?!?

*Brain:* Why yes... He does have seniority on us... We'll play by the rules... Just like we always do... So HardCZ PM us your address like a good FTP and lets play...


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Uh oh. Someone got the mice angry. Gorilla or not, this can't end well. I'm going into hiding, for safety's sake.eep:


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Are you adhering to the 5-8 cigars, $50 max? I feel like Dan had a senior moment or something, this should be fun.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

This is gonna be GREAT!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* So our want-to-be FTP is going to have to pay...
> 
> *Brain:* Why yes... He does have seniority on us... We'll play by the rules... Just like we always do... So HardCZ PM us your address like a good FTP and lets play...


Oh this will be fun, incoming....



Cigar Noob said:


> Are you adhering to the 5-8 cigars, $50 max? I feel like Dan had a senior moment or something, this should be fun.


I won't be :kicknuts:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

meanwhile, at the Secret Arts and Crafts Center for the Elderly and Orphans of The Herfabomber.....

Herfabomber: "Geezer, call the sportsbook in Vegas and put a grand on the mouse before the odds change"

Geezer: "yes, Mr Herfabomber, Sir"

Pinhead Jr.: "while yer at it, Geezer, put a fifty on the mouse for me, too"

Herfabomber: "where the hell did you get 50 bucks, you little shit...have you been selling my cigars again?"

Pinhead Jr.: "of course.....you don't give me an allowance, so I gotta make the cheese somehow.....those cc's of yours go like hotcakes...CHA-CHING, BAYBEE"

Herfabomber: "Future Mom's gonna enjoy having you around, ya little snotbubble"

Pinhead Jr.: "sweet...now, I can expand my sales territory...hehehehe"


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

the_brain said:


> We'll play by the rules...


You know, I just noticed. The rules don't state *how many* 5 stick, $50 bombs the "NP" can send. Hmmm...


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

This IS going to be fun opcorn:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Brettanomyces said:


> You know, I just noticed. The rules don't state *how many* 5 stick, $50 bombs the "NP" can send. Hmmm...


au contraire, Sir..this is from the Rulebook of the NST, and I quote:

" NPs should keep the value of their package to no more than $50 (minimum of 5 cigars, max of 8.) "

the only grey area is the "should" part


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> au contraire, Sir..this is from the Rulebook of the NST, and I quote:
> 
> " NPs should keep the value of their package to no more than $50 (minimum of 5 cigars, max of 8.) "
> 
> the only grey area is the "should" part


It doesn't specify how many packages they can send, however... It infers it, but it doesn't specify... I believe there is a loophole there.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

TheRooster said:


> It doesn't specify how many packages they can send, however... It infers it, but it doesn't specify... I believe there is a loophole there.


Exactly what I was getting at. I'm sure Ian plans to exploit many loopholes, but this seems to be one of the more dangerous ones. I'm getting more scared by the moment.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Brettanomyces said:


> Exactly what I was getting at. I'm sure Ian plans to exploit many loopholes, but this seems to be one of the more dangerous ones. I'm getting more scared by the moment.


Sorry guys, nothing to see here.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

I like you Dan, but my money is on Ian - sorry bro .....

PS - what odds did you get at the sportsbook Pinhead & Jr? - just looking to compare...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry Dan, but you scooped up more mashed potatoes than you have room for here


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

You guys are taking this out of context. Ian is a newbie sending me a few yard gars from thompson, and I'll be showing him what great cigars are.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

hardcz said:


> You guys are taking this out of context. Ian is a newbie sending me a few yard gars from thompson, and I'll be showing him what great cigars are.


I'll send you a few yard gars from Thompson ... :smoke:


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

This will be fun to watch. 
It's always amusing when Ian gets his little mousie panties in a bunch....


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

what's that saying about letting your Bulldog mouth write a check your chihuahua a** can't cash?

Pete I would like to put $100 on the kilt wearing mouse.


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

lostdog13 said:


> what's that saying about letting your Bulldog mouth write a check your chihuahua a** can't cash?
> 
> Pete I would like to put $100 on the kilt wearing mouse.


This Irish German will be getting drunk and eating sausages.... no worries here.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> what's that saying about letting your Bulldog mouth write a check your chihuahua a** can't cash?
> 
> Pete I would like to put $100 on the kilt wearing mouse.


*Brain:* Careful there... As the NP I'm constrained by the rules... Rule we will follow like we always do... We have pinky looking into the loopholes...

*Pinky:* I think I have a few...

*Brain:* We launch tomorrow am...


----------



## mpls (Sep 7, 2012)

Glad I'm not the one pissing off the drunken Irish German grumpy gorilla, but it sure will be fun to watch!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* No Pinky you can't just cut up the rules and rearange them...

*Pinky:* Narf! Sorry Brain...

*Brain: *Not a worry, I just found the mother of all loopholes... We are good to go...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

and so it begins....

Pinhead Jr.: "should I ring the bell, Pops?"

Herfabomber: "why the hell not...let's make it official"

Pinhead Jr.: "<DINGDINGDING>

Herfabomber:"in the corner to my right, wearing the kilt with matching tartan boxers shorts, generously provided by yours truly, and the beret to cover his massive beachball-sized head.....Ian "The Surrender Monkey" the_brain

:clap2::cheer2::banana::bounce:

Herfabomber: "and in the corner to my left..swinging on a tire swing, wearing adult diapers and smoking a cigar that's older than most people's grandparents.....Dan "The Grumpy Old Man" hardcz

:chk:dance::rockon::banana::cheer2:

now, none of us expect this to be a good clean fight, so let's cut the bullshit and you two knuckleheads do as much damage to each other as humanly possible...all that being said..LLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Check my math Pinky...

*Pinky:* Narf! Looks good to me... The package is under the value required, and there are between 5 - 8 sticks in it...

*Brain:* By my count anyway...

*Pinky:* Yup, my count too... Egad, but what about this piece?!?

*Brain:* If we included that piece in the package, the value would be over the limit... I guess we'll have to keep it... Mind Control activated?!?

*Pinky:* Check!!! Active and ready to go...

*Brain:* Fire in the hole!!! 9405503699300153549424


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Rules? there are rules in the NST?


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

Go get em Dan!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> meanwhile, at the Secret Arts and Crafts Center for the Elderly and Orphans of The Herfabomber.....
> 
> Herfabomber: "Geezer, call the sportsbook in Vegas and put a grand on the mouse before the odds change"
> 
> ...


Junior come on over to Cali!! I will help you sell off Pop's stash!! :biglaugh:

Ps I have a pool.. We can make sure to have some bikini babes come on by for you as we sell off Pop's stash!! :twisted:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Junior come on over to Cali!! I will help you sell off Pop's stash!! :biglaugh:
> 
> Ps I have a pool.. We can make sure to have some bikini babes come on by for you as we sell off Pop's stash!! :twisted:


Pinhead Jr.: "sweet deal, Future Mom...you bring the bikini chicks, I'll bring the Four Lokos and we'll party 'til we puke....oh wait...you already beat me to it..AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Herfabomber: "you're not really ingratiating yourself with Future Mom...you know that, right?"

Pinhead Jr.: "yeah, I know....but like you always tell me, "some things are just too funny to let get past ya"

Herfabomber: "so true..so true"


----------



## atllogix (May 1, 2012)

I'm utterly confused, as to what exactly is going on in here.


----------



## Cmdio (Apr 30, 2012)

atllogix said:


> I'm utterly confused, as to what exactly is going on in here.


I believe that is exactly the point.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

atllogix said:


> I'm utterly confused, as to what exactly is going on in here.





Cmdio said:


> I believe that is exactly the point.


Not really... Dan wanted a chance to play FTP for the_brain in a Noob Sampler Trade style trade. That's all. Just a possibly world ending "noob" trade. :lol:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

AStateJB said:


> Not really... Dan wanted a chance to play FTP for the_brain in a Noob Sampler Trade style trade. That's all. Just a possibly world ending "noob" trade. :lol:


OK to clarify, I wanted to be the FTP for Ian, though forgot he was supposed to send me something... my end goal was to send him something as an FTP without it being a bomb....that's why I wanted it sanctioned as an FTP, but yea... my old man brain didn't think that far in advance.


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

hardcz said:


> my end goal was to send him something as an FTP without it being a bomb....


What's in a name? That which we call a bomb
By any other name would cause such a BOOM!


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Brettanomyces said:


> What's in a name? That which we call a bomb
> By any other name would cause such a BOOM!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

hardcz said:


>


*Brain:* GRRRRR... Pinky, USPS is going to be the death of us... We come back from a family wedding expecting pictures of HardCZ from the morgue and...

*Pinky:* Egad?!? Another one?!?

*Brain:* It appears so, and we dropped this one off in person... We will have to rectify this, resend tomorrow... And Mark my words USPS... You keep this shit up and we're going to switch to UPS...

*Pinky:* Narf! With our luck both will show up on the same day...

*Brain:* Probably... But that would be fun too... Take 2... 9405503699300157683100


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Oh my.... 

At least I get to make it official and Angela will get my life insurance after this weekend.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I'll send you a few yard gars from Thompson ... :smoke:


You go on vacation for one week and all hell breaks loose on Puff... Other than the obvious question of when did Hardcz loose the rest of his mind in taking up this challenge, when did Thompson start selling cigars that are worthy of being called yard gars?


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> Other than the obvious question of when did Hardcz loose the rest of his mind in taking up this challenge


1986


Danfish98 said:


> when did Thompson start selling cigars that are worthy of being called yard gars?


Never. Nobody has the heart to tell the old man that though.


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah, I want to see this.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Danfish98 said:


> when did Thompson start selling cigars that are worthy of being called yard gars?


have you seen some people's yards, Fishboy?...I've made blast holes that are cleaner.


----------

